# Does DirecTV2PC work on DisplayPort-only Notebooks?



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

As many of you may know, many business-oriented notebook providers are moving away from HDMI/DVI and towards DisplayPort (a VESA interface that is fully HDCP compliant) as the digital display output connector of choice.

Such is the case with my Dell Mobile Precision M4500. It has two display connection -- DisplayPort and VGA. 

Here's the problem. Despite the increasing popularity of DisplayPort and the fact that it is fully HDCP-compliant, DirecTV2PC will not work on this notebook. Rather, it throws the following error when a recorded program is started:

"Unknown Output Connector. Supported connectors are 1. DVI 2. HDMI 3. Japanese D terminal output 4. Component video 5. S video 6. composite video 7. Analog RGB."

The really strange thing is that it throws this error even though I am not trying to run it to an external monitor (rather, I am just trying to play it on the laptop's native display with no external monitor connected at all).

The hardware is more than capable or running DirecTV2PC -- Core i7 720QM, 4 GB DDR3-1333 RAM, NVIDA Quadro FX 880M 1GB DDR2 Video Card -- so I can only assume is is throwing this error because none of those 7 connectors are on my computer (rather, again, the only connectors are DisplayPort and VGA).

Has anyone else experienced this? 

Any thoughts on other possible causes of the error?

Does anyone have any suggestions for a workaround?

Thanks in advance!

--Mav


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Until/unless DirecTV2PC is coded to support DisplayPort, you're going to be SOL...


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> Until/unless DirecTV2PC is coded to support DisplayPort, you're going to be SOL...


I should take that as confirmation that it is not so-coded now, correct? That is, I'm right on what the source of the problem is?

Assuming that to be the case, to whom do I complain? DirecTV or Cyberlink?

--Mav


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You'd need to complain to DirecTV, who needs to pass it on to Cyberlink.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

You may be able to work around it if the driver lets you disable the DisplayPort connector.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

@DogLover: That was suggested over in the official DirecTV forum as well. The only thing I could find to disable was the Generic Universal PnP monitor (which, when I did it, gave me a different error when I tried to view a recorded episode in D2PC). Any suggestions on where I can find a specific place to disable the DisplayPort? Am using the current driver for NVIDA Quadro FX 880M.

Thanks!


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

I have the E6400 with the same outs. I have used WIN XP Pro, Vista Business and now have WIN 7 Pro. DirecTV2PC has never giving me an issue with either OS. I don't know if helps that I have the NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M for a video chipset.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Maverickster said:


> @DogLover: That was suggested over in the official DirecTV forum as well. The only thing I could find to disable was the Generic Universal PnP monitor (which, when I did it, gave me a different error when I tried to view a recorded episode in D2PC). Any suggestions on where I can find a specific place to disable the DisplayPort? Am using the current driver for NVIDA Quadro FX 880M.
> 
> Thanks!


You might try in the device manager, though that's not usually my first choice for disabling something. Also, on my notebook there is a Fn+F? combination that switches between the laptops display , an external display, and both displays. You might try cycling through that. (Maybe it is set for both displays, even without an external display hooked up.)

I'm really grasping at straws. If the driver knows nothing is connected, and thus doesn't give you a way to disable the port, why does D2PC think something is connected?


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

tgater said:


> I have the E6400 with the same outs. I have used WIN XP Pro, Vista Business and now have WIN 7 Pro. DirecTV2PC has never giving me an issue with either OS. I don't know if helps that I have the NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M for a video chipset.


That is really odd. Maybe it's the driver on my video card. I'll check w/ NVIDIA. The FX 880M is pretty much a brand new card, so that could be it.


----------

